# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Βρέθηκε Περιστέρι

## jk21

Ηρθε στο email επικοινωνιας του φορουμ , το εξης μηνυμα 




> Γεια σας
> Βρέθηκε ένα περιστέρι στην βεράντα μας εδώ και 5 μέρες. 
> Χτες το πιάσαμε και στα πόδια έχει αυτά τα στοιχεία. 
> Gr 2017 0***16142 
> bending - pto 1
> 
> Αν υπάρχει τρόπος να βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης του. 
> Είμαστε στο Γεληνι Κορινθίας σε ένα απομακρυσμένο χωριό στην ορεινή Κορινθία. 
> Το τηλ μου είναι 6957209*04
> ...



Εχουν σβηστει με αστερισκους ενα ψηφιο απο το δαχτυλιδι του πουλιου και απο το τηλ του ανθρωπου που το βρηκε αλλα θα ειναι διαθεσιμα ονομα και τηλεφωνο σε οποιον εχει χασει το πουλακι και ξερει το ψηφιο του δαχτυλιδιου που εχει αντικατασταθει με αστερισκο 

Το παρον θεμα θα κοινοποιηθει και στην ομαδα μας στο fb και αν καποιος μπαινει σε ομαδες με περιστερια , ας το κοινοποιησει και εκει

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εάν το σβησμένο νούμερο είναι 5 τότε ο ιδιοκτήτης ανήκει στον σύλλογο 05 του Ευόσμου Θεσ/κης , εάν είναι 9 είναι της Αθήνας (το πιθανότερο) , κλπ... δες αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο και επικοινώνησε μαζί τους :  http://www.pigeonfed.gr/sigmaupsilon...icroniota.html

----------


## jk21

ενημερωσα σχετικα τον ιδιοκτητη και ειχα το σχετικο email ως απαντηση αργοτερα





> Γεια σας
> επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου από Θεσσαλονίκη και μου δώσανε το τηλ του προέδρου από Αθήνα
> Μετά από επικοινωνία μαζί του βρήκαμε τον ιδιοκτήτη και του το δώσαμε πίσω.
> Χαιρετισμούς
> Γ**Ν***


ευχομαι ολα να τελειωσαν οκ για το πουλακι και μπραβο για τον φιλο για το ενδιαφερον του

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο στον φίλο που έδειξε τέτοια ευαισθησία .

----------

